# Get the wobble out



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

With cars that are handling kind of dodgy, I always check the front wheels and make sure the rims are pressed on square. Any kind of wobble will be magnified at high speed and in the braking zones.

'doba


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*replace...brass front rims...like them or not?*

I was just racing a Aurora t-jet with my kid earlier today. The front rim fell off. The older t-jet rim had a crack in it and it just came off on its own. Sooooo replacement of rims may be in order also to correct a wobble problem.




























I have a few cars with these brass front rims (all the sleeves on) and they seem to keep the front end down in the slot from the weight and run true. 

Does anyone else run these? Do you like them? Why?  

Rear axles that bend easily...replace them. Webbles wobble....not slot cars!

Thanks Hank for the new forum! If we want to keep this part of HT we all need to post LOTS of informative tech tips here.

Bob...zilla


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

We run them with our fray cars, I usually have mine with o-rings, tire heights at about .302, gets them even closer to the track for better handling and the motor magnets can start helping as traction mags as well.

The other thing I have noticed that will help your handling is the pickup shoe springs tension being even on both sides. If you have one side with a great deal more tension than the other the cars will be quite skittish as well.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

The brass wheels work very well.
Next you have to limit the travel of the pick up shoes.
You want the bottom of the shoe to be parallel with the rail surface while sitting on the track and you want the shoe at full extension to be just below the edge of the front tire...
*whew*


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

I really like the brass front end. The first time I bought one and had it on track the first track connection I made it to the car stopped dead in its tracks from the screw dragging across the slot and right into the next piece of track

Moral of this story..............Get the right size tire when buying them. Don't be an idiot like me but I'm sure we've all been there. Pretty basic info but still info none the less.


----------

